# Another Gen II Puukko



## Corjack (Aug 26, 2014)

Got home yesterday evening. Glued up another knife. Shaped, and sanded this morning. Got to thinking about what it took to get this thing together. It contains Finish steel, Oregon myrtle, Texas mesquite, and Michigan birch bark. When the sheath is done it will also be part of leather from a St. Louis tannery. I find this a bit to ponder on.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Foot Patrol (Aug 26, 2014)

Really nice design. Well done.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 26, 2014)

Very nice Ron. What did you use to blacken the blank above the grind?


----------



## Corjack (Aug 26, 2014)

They are Polar blades. After heat treating they just leave the scale on, except where the grind is.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Corjack (Aug 27, 2014)

The top one you have seen. But the other three are yesterday's production. Finished up the third from the top early this morning. Hard for you guys to tell, but the third from the top, is my nicest.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

